# hand raising ?'s



## dream (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Tomorrow my new baby is arriving (i will post pics), he/she is 4wks old and has been with his/her parents (parent raised) till yesterday when its breeder took it from the nest and started to hand feed in preperation of my getting it (she wanted to get it feeding correctly from her before my getting it). i have hand raised before (7yrs ago was my last cockatiel i hand raised from 2wks old and i still have him), but i have miss placed my cockatiel book when i moved house and can not find it. so i thought i would get the info here, at least the info will be correct and will save me turning the house upside down to locate the book.
so here is what i want.
at what age should i introduce some other solid foods, eg; millet, seed and pellets as well as greens?, i dont want to upset babies tummy before he/she is ready to try these new foods.
what is fledging age?, i for the life of me cant remeber what my book said. 
and when is weaning from the rearing mix? 
i know it can get a little individual with the exacte age that they do these things but if anyone could give me the approxamates of the ages they should be for these questions i would really greatful.
thank you so much.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi, I think you can start giving him some seed/pellet in a dish pretty much as soon as you get him, to try and encourage him to eat for himself, he will peck around at it, you will still need to feed him mind, I think you can start introducing veggies around 7 weeks, but I am sure the breeder you are buying the bird from should be able to advise you on this.

Good luck with your new bird, can’t wait to see some pictures.

Jenny


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2010)

thank you so much Jenny, i have my little sweet heart, and my breeder was very helpful, i have been feeding him/her and also have a small dish with some seed and millet in it for him/her, i will have to post pictures tomorrow as i havnt got around to taking any as of yet, i still wish i could find my book and notes from when i hand raised Pheonix, i tend to stress proably more than is good to but i like to be 100% on track .
Thank you again.


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2010)

just to update i just saw he/she eating millet and seed, yay! of course im still giving rearing mix. i have called the baby Tora. will post pictures when i put my pictures on photobucket.


----------

